# sauvegarder le contenu d'un ipad sur mon macbookpro



## val83 (23 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Ma mere m'a prete son Ipad pour qq mois.
Pouvez vous m'indiquer la procedure à suivre pour sauvegarder le contenu de son Ipad et ainsi pouvoir l utiliser sur mon ordinateur ( en installer de nouvelles appli...)

Merci beaucoup par avance pour votre aide !

valerie


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mai 2012)

hello

tu le branches sur ton mac, itunes s'ouvre, tu appuyes sur "sauvegarder"

non ?


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2012)

Non, il faut le sauvegarder soit sur l'ordinateur l'ayant sauvegardé à l'origine, soit sur iCloud en ouvrant éventuellement un nouveau compte.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mai 2012)

salut gwen

tu peux développer ???

l'iPad ne sera t il pas simplement considéré comme un nouvel ibidule ? 

synchro désactivée et hop tu sauvegardes

imaginons que tu changes d'ordi, par exemple, tu ne vas tout de même pas être coincé, si ?


----------

